# 2009 Novatac Models being released - when??



## nosuchagency (Oct 10, 2008)

uhm, i was just perusing yourcornerstore and i see they're mentioning a release date on a 120M Military OPs model. am i the only one who missed the news on this?


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

They have a bunch of other stuff I never heard of. A Novatac Storm and a Novatac Classic? What are those?

Dangit, that Novatac CS guy... Jesse. His email is at my work PC and I'm here at home :sigh:


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I just emailed someone in NT. We'll see.

MOTENG only mentions the new models but has no info nor images either


----------



## BBL (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

More colors, great...


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Specs:



Classic Specifications: 

Batteries Included: Yes
Bulb: LED
Burn Time: 28 hr./30 min.
Carry System: Pocket Clip, Lanyard
Finish: Black
Material: Aerospace Aluminum
Output (lumens): 10/120
Overall Length (inches): 6.00
*Power Source: 2 x AA*
Special Features: Lighting program can be customized via NovaTac website.
Submersible: 66 ft.
Switch: Tailcap On/Off/Momentary/Strobe
Storm Specifications: 

Batteries Included: Yes
Bulb: LED
Burn Time: 178 hr./20 hr./30 min.
Carry System: Pocket Clip, Lanyard
Finish: Black
Material: Type III Anodized Aerospace Aluminum
Output (lumens): .3/10/120
Overall Length (inches): 3.30
Power Source: 1 x CR123
Special Features: Lighting program can be customized via NovaTac website.
Submersible: 66 ft.
Switch: Tailcap On/Off/Momentary/Strobe
Special Ops Specifications: 

Batteries Included: Yes
Bulb: LED
Burn Time: 56 hr./75 min.
Carry System: Pocket Clip, Lanyard
Finish: Black
Material: Type III Anodized Aerospace Aluminum
Output (lumens): 10/120
Overall Length (inches): 4.60
*Power Source: 2 x CR123*
Special Features: Lighting program can be customized via NovaTac website.
Submersible: 66 ft.
Switch: Tailcap On/Off/Momentary/Strobe
120M Specifications: 

Batteries Included: Yes
Bulb: LED
Burn Time: 28 hr./30 min.
Carry System: Pocket Clip, Lanyard
Finish: Desert Tan
Material: Type III Anodized Aerospace Aluminum
Output (lumens): 10/120
Overall Length (inches): 3.30
Power Source: 1 x CR123
Submersible: 66 ft.
Switch: Tailcap On/Off/Momentary/Strobe


----------



## Illumination (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Help!!! More $ going out the door. Sounds very exciting!


----------



## Illumination (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

This would explain many of the recent NT sales...


----------



## litetube (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Yeah but projected release date is Jan31st. When are these dates ever hit? we could be looking at April of '09 for gods sake. Thats a life time in the flashlight world. Some of those runtimes look funky also. Something to look forward to for NEXT YEar I guess


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

april of 09 woohoo, just in time for my birthday


----------



## Zeige (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

hmmm, the 2AA version sounds nice, I like the idea of 2x123 also but 120lm? think were getting used to 200+ out of 2 cells now.... not so sure about that option.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

The pricing is more Fenix than Novatac also. Offshore?

And looking at the specs I think NT is merely reinventing their present line.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I'm still waiting to hear back from Novatac. Mebbe tomorrie


----------



## matrixshaman (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



SnWnMe said:


> The pricing is more Fenix than Novatac also. Offshore?
> 
> And looking at the specs I think NT is merely reinventing their present line.



Thier current lights can't handle 2x CR123 or 6 plus volts so they have at least a different driver circuit in that one. Quite exciting news on these and the prices are sounding good if they still are the concrete smashing quality of the current ones. By far the most interesting aspect though is the claim of customization available via the web site. That could mean anything from a manual with hidden modes posted on the site to code downloadable to your light via USB ? !! ? :wow: Been waiting for this second option for a long time and if that's what they mean I'll be all over it.


----------



## tricker (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

has anyone noticed the runtime at 120 lumens.....someone is sure missing henry


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Oh sweet! New Novatac models! 

Now everyone who wanted a 2AA Surefire, can get a Novatac instead.


----------



## Rossymeister (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I Am A Bit Skeptical. I Am Still Waiting On The Silver Edition Novatac That Was Announced Earlier This Year.

:shrug:


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Wow, I want the Classic AA model! 

I *really* want to know how the programming can be done through the site. All I can think of is a mini USB port.That would be *sweet*.


----------



## litetube (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

75mins runtime on 2x123 Primaries? These specs have to be super inaccurate pre-release filler. Hopefuly more accurate info will surface direct from NT soon.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Monocrom said:


> Oh sweet! New Novatac models!
> 
> Now everyone who wanted a 2AA Surefire, can get a Novatac instead.




+1
Although the 2 x AA model isn't type III HA

I'd love to see a Mossyoak camo Novatac


----------



## Thujone (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



streetmaster said:


> Wow, I want the Classic AA model!
> 
> I *really* want to know how the programming can be done through the site. All I can think of is a mini USB port.That would be *sweet*.



I am guessing that means you can configure when you order. And the modes sound like they rotate in a fenix fashion to go along with the pricing. I am guessing that there will be no more HDS style programmable lights from them. This is lookin like a huge step backwards, but that is no surprise without Henry.


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Desert tan? Yay!

Any pics yet?

Any idea how we'll be able to change the settings via the website?


----------



## jzelek (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Awesome! Thanks! I wonder if the new tactical is in that order... low primary, then 10, then 120 max, that would be PERFECT! I want the silver!

Also wonder if this means the 120p is discontinued...

Now, to see the storm and classic!


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Yup, they merely reinvented the 120T.


----------



## neoseikan (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Great! But what's the specs?
Is there only difference on color?


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

The runtimes and modes for the tan and the old 120T are the almost the same.

There's still the Storm, the Classic and one other model to look forward to though.


----------



## jzelek (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*


----------



## Illumination (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Looks and sounds like a 120T

Now $99 instead of $149.


----------



## jzelek (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*


----------



## jzelek (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*


----------



## jwl (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

:hairpull: just when I thought I had all I needed! That Classic looks great!

The only thing they are missing is an 18650 body.


----------



## tebore (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Looks like they've gone accessory crazy. I'm just surprised at the ability for 2x123. 

Otherwise all the lights are just the 120P but with locked out programmability.


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Anybody looked at the pre-order prices from youcornerstore for these lights? If they are real prices, this is almost unbelievable...


----------



## liquidsix (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Awesome, I've wanted a novatac for a while. I like how you can choose your customize it before its shipped, so that you get a simple UI with the modes you want. I hope the spec ops can take an 18650


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

But are they still going to offer thf 120p style button?


----------



## mhubble (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Ill probably get blasted for this but here goes.............

Am I missing something here??? *2XAA - 120 LUMENS - 30 MIN???*
*2XCR123 - 120 LUMENS - 75 MIN???* In this day and age with the technology thats out there thats the best NOVATAC can come up with?? I think the new lights look great especially the two cell versions. But the runtimes are a joke. If thats all they can do with 2xCR123 at 120 lumens they need to rethink what drivers they are using. Ive got a JET III - M that will run 2xCR123 at 220 lumens for two hours and then another two hours of deminishing light. Ive got an OLIGHT T20 M that will do almost the same. Ive got 2XAA ROMISENS and ULTRAFIRES that will out perform any of those NOVATACS. *Come on NOVATAC you can do better.*


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



mhubble said:


> Ill probably get blasted for this but here goes.............
> 
> Am I missing something here??? *2XAA - 120 LUMENS - 30 MIN???... *
> 
> Ive got 2XAA ROMISENS and ULTRAFIRES that will out perform any of those NOVATACS. *Come on NOVATAC you can do better.*


 
In terms of output, you have a good point. 

In terms of build-quality, not even close.


----------



## mhubble (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



> In terms of build-quality, not even close.


 
I have no doubt that Novatac is built better than Romisen or Ultrafire. 

Since Ive never owned a NOVATAC Im curious how does the build quality compare to a JETBEAM or OLIGHT or even Surefire?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

That 2AA version looks awesome! I might have to pick one of those bad boys up!
Holy crap, if those prices on yourcornerstore are correct then this is going to be a great seller!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



mhubble said:


> I have no doubt that Novatac is built better than Romisen or Ultrafire.
> 
> Since Ive never owned a NOVATAC Im curious how does the build quality compare to a JETBEAM or OLIGHT or even Surefire?


 
Don't have a JETBEAM. But I do own an Olight M20 Warrior. And a small collection of Surefires. (11 total, 10 different models).

My Novatac 120P is just as good as any of my Surefires. Better than my Olight, but the M20 is close. Not many lights from other brands that can compete so well with my Surefires. My 120P is a true jewel of a light.


----------



## iluvflashlight (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

when is it released


----------



## jzelek (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I agree my My Novatac 120T is just as good as any of my Surefires and in some regards better.

I hope the Special Ops model will work with 2XRCR123s.
__________________
_Novatac__ 120T; Surefire ED2L; G2L; G3L; 6PD (Malkoff M60)._


----------



## loszabo (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

The NovaTac 120M looks like the model I was always looking for. I never really liked the 120P I had for a short time for T&E...


----------



## DM51 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Am I alone in wondering why they feel it necessary to give them all these rather silly military designations, with slightly different UIs for each one? IMO they would do better to standardize on the two existing UIs (P and T) and just offer the light in different colors with the accessory tubes and choice of tailcap styles as extras.

------------------------

mhubble, that's a good point you make about the run-times, and I hadn't thought much about that before. But does this fully take into account the automatic stepping down of levels as capacity gets low?


----------



## mhubble (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



> But does this fully take into account the automatic stepping down of levels as capacity gets low?


 
I was wondering that myself. My guess is the runtimes they list are for full brightness only. I would guess you can get alot of useful light out of a set of CR123 with the step down. The two AA Im not so sure.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

What? No 18650? Bah! :whoopin:
The 2xAA looks interesting, but I'll need good reviews of true runtime and output before I shell out. 

I'm also interested to see how the computer programming works. Unfortunately it looks like there's proprietary BS in requiring access to Novatac's website. If this is the case it is a dealbreaker. If I can't load the program into my laptop and take the light out into the field and reprogram it there then the whole utility of it is diminished. There's still plenty of places where I can't get internet.


----------



## tebore (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



DM51 said:


> Am I alone in wondering why they feel it necessary to give them all these rather silly military designations, with slightly different UIs for each one? IMO they would do better to standardize on the two existing UIs (P and T) and just offer the light in different colors with the accessory tubes and choice of tailcap styles as extras.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> mhubble, that's a good point you make about the run-times, and I hadn't thought much about that before. But does this fully take into account the automatic stepping down of levels as capacity gets low?



You're not the only one. I don't even know why you'd need anything other than the P's programming. 

Maybe they found a new programmer to fix the flicker but they had to change the whole program.


----------



## Thujone (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



DM51 said:


> Am I alone in wondering why they feel it necessary to give them all these rather silly military designations, with slightly different UIs for each one? IMO they would do better to standardize on the two existing UIs (P and T) and just offer the light in different colors with the accessory tubes and choice of tailcap styles as extras.




You got a winner there. I feel it is pretty silly that they are locking out the programming... Too many helpdesk calls you think? Oh well, this is regression at its best. Lose your superstar engineer and the marketing dept is sure to take over.


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

i cannot speak for everyone, but they may be marketing to the same buyers as henry did with the basic models. there is a market out "there"- and here on cpf- that does not prefer programmable lights.

as for me, i have owned an edc b42, novatac 85p and 120p. once i set the 85 and 120 to .33, 10 and max, i never used the programming again. 

just one man's thoughts.


----------



## orcinus (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Looks like the idea was to turn the brand into an average-joe-user-friendly one. With minimum R&D involved.


----------



## iluvflashlight (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

when will the 2aa released


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

+1 dm51... I'd rather have access to additional tubes.

I'm a 120p user and do use the dynamic level on max depending on where i am. Pretty much move between the top 4 levels: 42, 60, 85 & 120.


----------



## turbodog (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



mhubble said:


> I have no doubt that Novatac is built better than Romisen or Ultrafire.
> 
> Since Ive never owned a NOVATAC Im curious how does the build quality compare to a JETBEAM or OLIGHT or even Surefire?



There's a lot of novatac history. Go find some threads to read.


----------



## turbodog (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I'll say it all again....

I've HAD the 2aa tube and you DON'T want it. Runtimes are terrible on alkaline. We're talking down in the single digits here... Nimh is decent as is lithium.

The main thing is the tube itself. The spring's so darn long it has noticable momentum. That means that a small bump can dislodge it, or cause a false trigger (light turns off or changes brightness).

Then there are the quality problems with the threads and retaining rings.


----------



## tebore (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



turbodog said:


> I'll say it all again....
> 
> I've HAD the 2aa tube and you DON'T want it. Runtimes are terrible on alkaline. We're talking down in the single digits here... Nimh is decent as is lithium.
> 
> ...



I have the 2AA tube too, and wondered how they fixed the contact issue. I doubt the little rubber washer thing is enough to keep the 2AA cells from loosing contact when you bump the light. I think they changed the signal spring to a stiffer one so signaling isn't the problem. I had the 2AA on a Novatac with NT tail cap and a hard swing would shut the light off.

Runtime on NiMH is great. The upside to having 2AA is so you could use Alkalines in a pinch. Runtime on max is terrible on Alkaline but if using the 10lm setting it's decent.

The AA tube I have has no problems with the threads. 

This is my experience with an HDS light and the HDS 2AA.


----------



## URZS (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

i am eyeballing the 120T as a good US made light. But many do not seemed to be impressed by the announcement of these new lights. should i try to get a novatac light now? or wait until the storm comes out and save some money?
the way some have responded makes it seem like they think there will be a decrease in quality. 

any insight?
or should i just buy a twisty.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Twisty FTW.


----------



## Cuso (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Where the heck are you guys finding all this info and pics?? Theres no mention on the Novatac website...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



DM51 said:


> Am I alone in wondering why they feel it necessary to give them all these rather silly military designations, with slightly different UIs for each one? IMO they would do better to standardize on the two existing UIs (P and T) and just offer the light in different colors with the accessory tubes and choice of tailcap styles as extras.



+1

I'm of the opinion that it's wiser to move in any direction (good or bad) than it is to stand still. Novatac needed to do _something_ to their lineup to remain competitive with the vast array of other flashlight manufacturers out there. 'The proof is in the pudding' as the saying goes. We'll all have to wait and see which direction this new lineup will steer Novatac. My .02? They're _over-complicating_ it, and I believe their intent was actually to _simplify_.


----------



## Nake (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Cuso said:


> Where the heck are you guys finding all this info and pics?? Theres no mention on the Novatac website...


 
Your Corner Store has info, but no pics.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



URZS said:


> i am eyeballing the 120T as a good US made light. But many do not seemed to be impressed by the announcement of these new lights. should i try to get a novatac light now? or wait until the storm comes out and save some money?
> the way some have responded makes it seem like they think there will be a decrease in quality.
> 
> any insight?
> or should i just buy a twisty.



Some CPFers have reported decrease in quality in the latest run of NovaTacs(serials in the 3#### range). An addition of a spring on the positive contact on the head(not really a quality issue), lesser quality knurling, and thinner appearing anodizing. I'll try to find the thread where it was discussed. edit: Old style Novatac with new circuit

Btw, you can get a 120T for $99 at Botach Tactical. 120E's are $89. But they don't have the "P". I got my 120E from there(very recently), and the serial is from the "better" older run of lights. No guarantee you'll get one from that range though. Maybe if you ask them, who knows.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



streetmaster said:


> An addition of a spring on the positive contact on the head(not really a quality issue)



I like that idea. It would solve the issue off the battery disconnecting from the positive contact when the right (or wrong in this case) conditions occur.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



bluecrow76 said:


> I like that idea. It would solve the issue off the battery disconnecting from the positive contact when the right (or wrong in this case) conditions occur.



I added a link to my post above, it shows the new spring. And other changes.

If you scroll down further in that thread, you can see the obvious differences in manufacturing between the older and the latest run of NovaTacs. :mecry: Glad I bought one when I did.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Looks like I'll just stick with my black 120P, all these other models seem like window dressing with no extra features. Plus I'm quite fond of the flat tailcap- mine gets used as a candle more than anything. Now if they fixed the flickering issue, then I might be interested, as mine flickers for the first 4 settings.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I still plan on buying one of the new models when they come out. Have you seen the prices?? Check it out: Click me ==>YourCornerStore look at the bottom where is shows "Upcoming Products". Or, they're all listed at the left under NovaTac. I think I'll get a Storm.


----------



## sawlight (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Those prices are insane!!!! The quality has to have suffered!


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



sawlight said:


> Those prices are insane!!!! The quality has to have suffered!



I'm sure, but I bet they'll still be awesome at those prices. AND, it appears that they're ALL programmable now.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

With prices like that it would definitely open up other markets to them, but you have to wonder how many other markets they would lose IF the quality truly has suffered. It will be interesting to find out come January (when they are supposedly going to be made available).


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Also note that the Made in USA banner does not appear in some of the models' ad copy. Maybe it's a typo or maybe they're outsourced. :shrug:

I try to keep it made over here.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



SnWnMe said:


> Also note that the Made in USA banner does not appear in some of the models' ad copy. Maybe it's a typo or maybe they're outsourced. :shrug:
> 
> I try to keep it made over here.



Oh man. They *better* still be USA made. That's one of their best selling points. Not to mention, the US military requires it or they won't buy it.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



SnWnMe said:


> Also note that the Made in USA banner does not appear in some of the models' ad copy. Maybe it's a typo or maybe they're outsourced. :shrug:
> 
> I try to keep it made over here.



 better keep mine for good.


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

deleted... wrong thread.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Anyone seen pics of the Novatac Storm yet?*

I see it's available for pre-order with expected delivery of January, but no pics on those retailers' product pages (and nothing at all I can find on Novatac's site yet). It looks like the storm is also programmable, and will have the same range as the 120P (from .3 "moon mode" up to 120 lumens), but only one 10 lumen stop in between. So just having fewer modes accounts for the $90 vs. $170 price difference, or is there even any more info on this model yet?


----------



## TMedina (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Anyone seen pics of the Novatac Storm yet?*

Where did you find the specs on this puppy?

-Trevor


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Anyone seen pics of the Novatac Storm yet?*

The search function is your friend 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2665746&postcount=27


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Anyone seen pics of the Novatac Storm yet?*



TMedina said:


> Where did you find the specs on this puppy?
> 
> -Trevor


 

I.D.K. if it's O.K. to link one of the retailers I saw that on (sometimes that's frowned upon), but this is what they listed there:

*Specifications*

Batteries Included: Yes
Bulb: LED
Burn Time: 178 hr./20 hr./30 min.
Carry System: Pocket Clip, Lanyard
Finish: Silver
Material: Type III Anodized Aerospace Aluminum
Output (lumens): .3/10/120
Overall Length (inches): 3.3
Power Source: 1 x CR123
Special Features: Lighting program can be customized via NovaTac website.
Submersible: 66 ft.



> Some CPFers have reported decrease in quality in the latest run of NovaTacs(serials in the 3#### range). An addition of a spring on the positive contact on the head(not really a quality issue), lesser quality knurling, and thinner appearing anodizing. I'll try to find the thread where it was discussed.


 

Well that would be disappointing, but if true it might explain the lower price (I.E. "So just having fewer modes accounts for the $90 vs. $170 price difference...?" etc). Well at least they pass the savings on to us. But N.T. has generally been regarded at least as well as S.F. quality? I'm still looking forward to this one.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I may have been a bit hasty on my statement that you quoted above. I believe there has been only one or two people that have reported lesser quality product. There have also been more reports of the quality on the latest run being just fine. So I believe we should not make judgment yet. 

I am definitely buying a Storm as soon as they are available. I can't wait!!

And the price they're showing for the Storm at YourCornerStore is *$59.82!!*


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



streetmaster said:


> I may have been a bit hasty on my statement that you quoted above. I believe there has been only one or two people that have reported lesser quality product.


 
Thanks for clarifying (good price too)!




> Looks like I'll just stick with my black 120P, all these other models seem like window dressing with no extra features. Plus I'm quite fond of the flat tailcap- mine gets used as a candle more than anything. Now if they fixed the flickering issue, then I might be interested, as mine flickers for the first 4 settings.


 
Forgot about ability to tailstand. So far, is the 120P the only one with that ability that also has moon-mode? B.T.W. is that flickering only apparent when you're really scrutinizing the beam, or can it get annoying when you're actually using it?


----------



## jonesy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



leon2245 said:


> Thanks for clarifying (good price too)!
> 
> Forgot about ability to tailstand. So far, is the 120P the only one with that ability that also has moon-mode? B.T.W. is that flickering only apparent when you're really scrutinizing the beam, or can it get annoying when you're actually using it?




I find it quite obvious if you are using the light for doing any kind of closeup work, such as reading. Right now I have it set on .33 lumens, as anything lower seems to have the propensity to flicker. The annoying thing is that the flickering problem is not constant- sometimes at .08 it's fine, then it will start to flicker again. I'm not sure if this might be due to the cell dying, but either way, it's unfortunate.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



leon2245 said:


> Forgot about ability to tailstand. So far, is the 120P the only one with that ability that also has moon-mode?



Normally, the 120P was the only model to come with the flat tailcap. But you can purchase the tailcap separately from LightHound and I also see that BoTach Tactical is offering the 120T with either tailcap. BoTach has the best prices that I could find for NovaTac, but they don't carry the 120P.:mecry:


----------



## Jambo (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I don't see how the Storm is advertised for $99 and the Military for $149. 

What's the big difference?


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Jambo said:


> I don't see how the Storm is advertised for $99 and the Military for $149.
> 
> What's the big difference?



If you ask me, the Military should cost LESS. As it appears that it's not programmable. It's listed as having 10 and 120 lumen levels. The Storm is programmable, and comes preset with .3/10/120 lumen levels. :shrug:


----------



## Jambo (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

It's a bit of a mystery to me. I'm a complete newbie to Novatac but from what I can see the new lights are all pretty much the same with the exception of different levels and finishes. How can they justify the price difference?

Also, I think with these new lights it stands to reason something has to give. Someone else said the Storm has been advertised somewhere on pre-order for around $60. With the price of the old Novatacs I would imagine they'll struggle to keep that level of build quality and keep them made in the US for the new price...


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac PRICES*

my guess on the prices: the T and M models are U.S. made to accomodate military and some other agencies' requirements for domestic origins of goods.

the storm and classic are made- at least partially, maybe the chips- overseas for more consumer market.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac PRICES*



MikeG1P315 said:


> my guess on the prices: the T and M models are U.S. made to accomodate military and some other agencies' requirements for domestic origins of goods.
> 
> the storm and classic are made- at least partially, maybe the chips- overseas for more consumer market.


 
I think you are probably right.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac PRICES*



MikeG1P315 said:


> my guess on the prices: the T and M models are U.S. made to accomodate military and some other agencies' requirements for domestic origins of goods.
> 
> the storm and classic are made- at least partially, maybe the chips- overseas for more consumer market.



As much as I don't want it to be true, you may be right. I just hope there are no issues with them.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac PRICES*



streetmaster said:


> As much as I don't want it to be true, you may be right. I just hope there are no issues with them.


 
I'm really glad I bought my 120P before Novatac decided to introduce these new models. How they can maintain build-quality at such low prices.... I don't think they can.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: novatac PRICES*



Monocrom said:


> I'm really glad I bought my 120P before Novatac decided to introduce these new models. How they can maintain build-quality at such low prices.... I don't think they can.


 
Not in the U.S. they can't. I look at the NDI, Deerelight, etc. and have been very impressed with the quality that they have. That being said, they will have to make a line or two in the U.S. in order to sell to the military.
I also have a feeling that Your Corner Store was, more than likely, not supposed to put any of this on the website as typically the announcement of new models would be coming from NT themselves on their website or in a press release.
I think it will be interesting to see what they come up with when they are released. I've met their their current engineer, and he seemed intelligent and knew what he was doing. He's worked in the flashlight industry before NT. NT has a good team, and I know that quality is a main concern so even if some of the line is made overseas, the quality should still be there.


----------



## houtex (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

La police gear has them listed on their site with some cool pics.


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



houtex said:


> La police gear has them listed on their site with some cool pics.


Thanks for the heads-up! Looks great!


----------



## SnWnMe (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

It really does look like they are just rehashing/repackaging/rebranding the old NT light engine and head.

As someone commented earlier, somebody's missing Henry.


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I'm still going to buy a Storm. At $59 you can't go wrong. Especially since it'll be programmable. :naughty:


----------



## Everett (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Everyone keeps calling the storm "programmable" as if it will be similar to the 120P, but the idea I get from the ads is that you select your modes through the website before you buy it, and they program it at the factory (then they're locked). Obviously we're all just speculating, just a thought. 
We are just speculating right? Does anyone have any other info?


----------



## baterija (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Everett said:


> Everyone keeps calling the storm "programmable" as if it will be similar to the 120P, but the idea I get from the ads is that you select your modes through the website before you buy it, and they program it at the factory (then they're locked). Obviously we're all just speculating, just a thought.
> We are just speculating right? Does anyone have any other info?



I haven't seen anything but speculating. Even a customized fixed UI would be pretty unique in a mass produced light. It might require a change to their sales model, since right now you can't buy direct from Novatac. Could their dealers reprogram them? How long afterwards before someone here figured out how to do it as well, if that was the case?

Still nothing on Novatac's site and Your Corner Store shows a best guess of availabilty being 31JAN09. LA Police Gear says shipping late Dec. Hopefully some info coming direct from Novatac in the coming weeks.


----------



## SnWnMe (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Heh, they'll install an Active X control in your flashlight so you can program it online through your browser :sick2:

Next thing you know we'll be seeing threads titled:

"Windows can't detect my Novatac"

"My Storm crashes everytime"

"How do I get rid of pop up ads in my Novatac?"


----------



## baterija (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



SnWnMe said:


> Heh, they'll install an Active X control in your flashlight so you can program it online through your browser :sick2:



And somewhere on the box in small print will be...
"* Novatac flashlights not compatible with OS X or Linux. Use of Internet Explorer 6.0 or greater required for programming. "


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Everett said:


> Everyone keeps calling the storm "programmable" as if it will be similar to the 120P, but the idea I get from the ads is that you select your modes through the website before you buy it, and they program it at the factory (then they're locked). Obviously we're all just speculating, just a thought.
> We are just speculating right? Does anyone have any other info?


I really hope you are wrong. I just don't see the advantage to that concept. I don't think it's what they mean. If it was the case, all lights would have to be purchased from the NovaTac site. We already know of _at least_ two other sites preparing to sell them. 

I believe that the _programmable _model was the best seller of the EDC 120 NovaTacs, correct? So, one would say user programmability was the best selling feature. A good business move would be to make most of the new line of NovaTacs programmable. This seems very obvious to me. 


Let me help the "speculation" along a little bit by posting a picture. 
This is one of four ads posted early in this thread. I hope this helps a lot of people who are confused about the lack of information.

Here is the key part of the ad. Key words being "programming _tutorial_"







Also note below where it says "User Customizable Lighting Program" in the features list.






It would be nice to hear some concrete information about these lights. As I am planning on pre-ordering one or two, I would like to know exactly what I am buying.


----------



## SnWnMe (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

oOOOH Tailswitch! The NT's one inch wide body makes it perfect for mounting on weapons with standard rings.The tailswitch was all that was needed to make a Novatac equipped AR happen! Now it's here!


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

wher did you find it the NT storm for 59$?.



streetmaster said:


> I'm still going to buy a Storm. At $59 you can't go wrong. Especially since it'll be programmable. :naughty:


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



bullterrier said:


> wher did you find it the NT storm for 59$?.


At TheCornerStore. If you hover your mouse over the price, it shows the sale price of $59.82


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

the don't ship to Sweden:sigh:



[LEFT said:


> streetmaster[/left];2700730]
> At TheCornerStore. If you hover your mouse over the price, it shows the sale price of $59.82


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



streetmaster said:


> At TheCornerStore. If you hover your mouse over the price, it shows the sale price of $59.82



Do we know if those are the correct prices though? They seem pretty damn low compared to what the Novatac 120P sells for.


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Do we know if those are the correct prices though? They seem pretty damn low compared to what the Novatac 120P sells for.


I certainly hope the prices are correct. I pre-ordered one. I am reading nothing but good reports about the seller.


----------



## SnWnMe (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Yourcornerstore always has good prices. I got my first NT (120E) there for $81.00

They also have the best prices for Maxpedition gear. Furthermore they don't charge much for shipping.


----------



## adnj (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I think that one of the dealers (LA Police Gear) showed the 120 P as discontinued.


MikeG1P315 said:


> Awesome! Thanks! I wonder if the new tactical is in that order... low primary, then 10, then 120 max, that would be PERFECT! I want the silver!
> 
> Also wonder if this means the 120p is discontinued...
> 
> Now, to see the storm and classic!


----------



## SnWnMe (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Close out doesn't mean discontinued. And $169 for a 120P?

LA Police gear prices are a joke. They charge slightly less than MSRP for SF, NT, and other products. Ya think they'd shop their competitors?


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



SnWnMe said:


> Close out doesn't mean discontinued. And $169 for a 120P?
> 
> LA Police gear prices are a joke. They charge slightly less than MSRP for SF, NT, and other products. Ya think they'd shop their competitors?


I bet they don't sell very many 120P's! Or any other NovaTacs for that matter.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

What I'd like to see from Novatac - pre-programmed, non-alterable levels with a rotating selector.

Of course, I've been accused of being overly simplistic at times. :thinking:

-Trevor


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



TMedina said:


> What I'd like to see from Novatac - pre-programmed, non-alterable levels with a rotating selector.
> 
> Of course, I've been accused of being overly simplistic at times. :thinking:
> 
> -Trevor


I don't really think that's NovaTac's style. That's more like SureFire territory.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I hate to say it, but it's either a Gladius or Fenix:

The Gladius has a rotating tail-cap and the Fenix TK11 sports a rotating bezel. The Fenix LD01 is, basically, the same concept I outlined, except for a AAA base and twisty action instead of a tactical tail.

The E1B from SF still uses a combination click UI which I dislike on general principles.

I can, however, dream. :sigh:

-Trevor


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

The reason I mentioned SureFire was because the SureFire U2 Ultra has a brightness selector ring, which was what I thought you were talking about.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

As beautiful as the SF Ultra promises to be, it's hitting a level of overkill I don't need. I honestly couldn't tell you when I actually needed a choice of six different light levels, particularly since the eye will have a helluva time distinguishing the meaningful difference between, say, 65 and 80 lumens.

Which makes it hard to justify the anticipated $300 price tag.

A multi-purpose light for the average person only really needs three basic settings because the overall output isn't going to increase perceptibly to the human eye. 10 lumens, 45 lumens and a max output for 100-120. Enough of a gap to make a meaningful distinction in light output. 

-Trevor


----------



## tebore (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



TMedina said:


> As beautiful as the SF Ultra promises to be, it's hitting a level of overkill I don't need. I honestly couldn't tell you when I actually needed a choice of six different light levels, particularly since the eye will have a helluva time distinguishing the meaningful difference between, say, 65 and 80 lumens.
> 
> Which makes it hard to justify the anticipated $300 price tag.
> 
> ...



Overkill? Each of the levels are beautifully spaced just like the ones in the Novatac. The 6 levels give you extreme versatility to balance runtime and brightness needs. At the time of release it was state of the art and pushed the limits of technology. A very efficient driver driving a LuxV. Of course today we'd look at and spit at it's short comings. However if you look today there's few lights that come close to what it offers without going custom. Using a state of the art multi-die LED(at the time), multi-level, full regulation and it's relatively small. I haven't seen a production light that uses the MC-E or P7 that offers multi-level regulation and solid construction that's in a 2 cell format. 

At $300 it's not worth it, but you can get it much cheaper at many other sources. 

I'm a huge HDS fan, I'd probably be the last person to say something nice about Surefire lights but the U2 is actually well thought out. In fact I very bluntly said some very un-nice things about surefire at a local meet. 

And you're going to have to define average user. Everyone throws that phrase around when describing needs. All I know is different strokes for different folks it either works for you or it doesn't.


----------



## SnWnMe (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



TMedina said:


> A multi-purpose light for the average CPFer only really needs three basic settings because the overall output isn't going to increase perceptibly to the human eye. 10 lumens, 45 lumens and a max output for 100-120. Enough of a gap to make a meaningful distinction in light output.
> 
> -Trevor



fixed.

The average person doesn't need a multi level light. Which is why Maglite dominates the market.


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I don't really think there is an "average" CPFer. Many of us have very different wants and needs in our flashlight "requirements". If you ever state something as being average or typical, you will always have several CPFers disagreeing with you. I do agree that the 10/42/120 lumens of the NovaTac is very well spaced. But I do miss the .3 low not being on my 120E. That will soon be remedied when my Storm comes. 

There is a HUGE difference between the average "person" and the average "CPFer"


----------



## TMedina (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I wouldn't even go so far as the average CPFer - anyone who spends time in darkness and has a certain obligation to being prepared. There are times when you need a maximum output, but probably not often - a 40 lumen output does just fine for most night-time activities and a 10 lumen works wonders for rummaging through bags in the middle of the night or finding a latrine.

As for the U2 - the blurb gives it a maximum output of 100 lumens, if memory serves. Let's assume a minimum of 5 lumens.

So your settings are going to be, what: 10, 25, 45, 60, 80 and 100?

Your eyes, and please correct me if I'm wrong, won't be able to tell the difference between 80 and 100 lumens. The 25-45-60 range will also be nearly identical.

So, why go to the extra effort of making additional lumen output levels that don't have a meaningful use?

-Trevor


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



TMedina said:


> I wouldn't even go so far as the average CPFer - anyone who spends time in darkness and has a certain obligation to being prepared. There are times when you need a maximum output, but probably not often - a 40 lumen output does just fine for most night-time activities and a 10 lumen works wonders for rummaging through bags in the middle of the night or finding a latrine.
> 
> As for the U2 - the blurb gives it a maximum output of 100 lumens, if memory serves. Let's assume a minimum of 5 lumens.
> 
> ...


The only other reason I can see is choice of runtime. That, and the fact that people like to choose their own perfect brightness level. I think that's why the latest trend of ramping brightness option is so popular.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Which makes this a little less than practical for military use - at best, it's a finely crafted tool for the Flashaholic with too much money.

-Trevor


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



TMedina said:


> Which makes this a little less than practical for military use - at best, it's a finely crafted tool for the Flashaholic with too much money.
> 
> -Trevor


Which would bring us full circle back to the thread topic :laughing:
The 120M should be fine for military use. :thumbsup:


----------



## TMedina (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

We'll have to agree to disagree on this one.

-Trevor


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

10 lumens is not low enough for military, labeling it military is just marketing.


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

None of my lights have a low enough low. That's one of the reasons I have a NovaTac Storm on pre-order.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Splunk_Au said:


> 10 lumens is not low enough for military, labeling it military is just marketing.



How do you figure that?

Are you talking levels of light output for use with NVGs?

-Trevor


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Nope, not for with nvg's.

Just as with normal light dicipline in jungle at night, not urban environment. Even with a 10 lumen light you'd need to tape up the front end, leaving just a small gap for little light to pass thru. Otherwise it will be too bright which disrupts navigation by moonlight/starlight.


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

On the Military advert it says weatherproof not waterproof.......
Over here that means slightly resistant to water, I would of thought a ' Military' flashlight would be 100% waterPROOF to a defined depth.


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Kamakazikev24 said:


> On the Military advert it says weatherproof not waterproof.......
> Over here that means slightly resistant to water, I would of thought a ' Military' flashlight would be 100% waterPROOF to a defined depth.


My 120E says it's waterproof to 66 feet. I would imagine the new models should be the same.


----------



## SnWnMe (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Kamakazikev24 said:


> On the Military advert it says weatherproof not waterproof.......
> Over here that means slightly resistant to water, I would of thought a ' Military' flashlight would be 100% waterPROOF to a defined depth.


 
Nope. Military flashlights = the cheapest that Joe Public can afford.


----------



## kromeke (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: military family of flashlights*

Speaking of military flashlights, have you guys seen this:

http://peosoldier.army.mil/pmseq/fof.asp


----------



## TMedina (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Yep, seen it.

As for the light output levels, I see your point - but I can't tell you the last time I did land nav, never mind at night. 

That level of output is so low as to be just about useless in any other setting, which makes it a highly specific purpose tool and not a generic multi-function that would appeal equally to a mechanic, a REMF and a grunt on patrol. In my humble opinion.

"Waterproof" is a subjective issue - "won't short out in the rain" and "will still work after a quick dunk" isn't the same as "spending long periods of time in salt water". Not many Army personnel need the third qualifier as much as the first two - whereas the Navy's criteria would probably shoot straight for number three.

-Trevor


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Kamakazikev24 said:


> On the Military advert it says weatherproof not waterproof.......
> Over here that means slightly resistant to water, I would of thought a ' Military' flashlight would be 100% waterPROOF to a defined depth.


Yeah you might expect that, but even SureFires are only marketed as weatherproof. They reminded me of that when I washed my L1 under a tap and it leaked right in through the tail. That said, a SF should normally be able to handle a little submersion, my light had an improperly constructed tailcap that allowed it to leak so easily.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



SaturnNyne said:


> Yeah you might expect that, but even SureFires are only marketed as weatherproof. They reminded me of that when I washed my L1 under a tap and it leaked right in through the tail. That said, a SF should normally be able to handle a little submersion, my light had an improperly constructed tailcap that allowed it to leak so easily.


 
I find the best technique is to get a strong paper-towel (not the cheap brands), soak it in water, then just wrap it around my Surefires. Flip up both ends to cover the tailcap and bezel. Then just give the towel a few good squeezes. Tap the ends with your palms. Works every time.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Monocrom said:


> I find the best technique is to get a strong paper-towel (not the cheap brands), soak it in water, then just wrap it around my Surefires. Flip up both ends to cover the tailcap and bezel. Then just give the towel a few good squeezes. Tap the ends with your palms. Works every time.


Good idea, and certainly much safer. However, I've found that most of my SFs can handle some water with no problems. I even dropped my G2 
in the washer for a while once to see what would happen; just got a few drops inside, not nearly as bad as the L1 blowing bubbles out the tail.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



streetmaster said:


> I certainly hope the prices are correct. I pre-ordered one. I am reading nothing but good reports about the seller.



A friend here who is a retailer says the price coming from his distributor is $59 ... so that's wholesale price, at least here. Retail is $99, minimum allowable advertised price is $89. Amazing if they actually deliver at $59 -- or maybe the distributor has the price wrong


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Joe Talmadge said:


> A friend here who is a retailer says the price coming from his distributor is $59 ... so that's wholesale price, at least here. Retail is $99, minimum allowable advertised price is $89. Amazing if they actually deliver at $59 -- or maybe the distributor has the price wrong


Well I hope they don't decide to try and up the price. They are not advertising the price of $59, and they state that they can't. My purchase has been made, bought and paid for. If they don't deliver, they're going to be in a heap of trouble. I'm trusting them that they'll keep their end of the deal. I've heard very good things about this retailer. I'm not expecting any problems.


----------



## gorn (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I have made many purchases from yourcornerstore.com, including a 120P. It has to be one of the best Internet retailers I have ever dealt with. The customer service is top notch and shipping is really fast. I will be buying a Tan light from them and if my Son likes them I will be getting one for him for his all expense paid trip to Afghanistan that is coming up.


----------



## nosuchagency (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

+1 on yourcornerstore. i've had good experiences with them. 

my only concern at this point is whether these new models may have been outsourced (as others have brought up) to get to these prices. it'll be the deal breaker for me...


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



nosuchagency said:


> +1 on yourcornerstore. i've had good experiences with them.



Very happy with them as well. Excellent prices.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



gorn said:


> I have made many purchases from yourcornerstore.com, including a 120P. It has to be one of the best Internet retailers I have ever dealt with. The customer service is top notch and shipping is really fast. I will be buying a Tan light from them and if my Son likes them I will be getting one for him for his all expense paid trip to Afghanistan that is coming up.



Good luck and Godspeed to your son.

-Trevor


----------



## The Sun (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

just pre-ordered a 120M, and a Storm (silver) from yourcornerstore.com, and will probably pre-order a pewter Storm next week. i wish they would come off of their 120P/T prices a little more (like botach) i'd like to get a couple more of those as well so i can have some beaters!!!!:devil:


----------



## mousehunter (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

My humble opinions.
In any general issue environment, programmable could easily be a detriment. Offering different pre-programing could also be good for larger customers. It would be far better to be able to pick up any light and it would work just like the others. 

The Tactical and Military versions say "Made in USA", the others (which happen to be cheaper) do not - Coincidence? 

The Storm is listed as 3 modes +strobe, the P is listed as 4 (different pre-programing, but 3+1=4). The military is 2 mode +strobe so this is actually different (but it might simply be an -0- light mode). 

I could not see if the Tactical was programmable - If programmable and made in the USA, it could effectively be a P.

From a cost standpoint, given limited production - I can not see a huge benefit to off shoring part of manufacturing on only part of the line. Assembly and packaging on the other hand could be cheaply outsourced - but ultimately volume would still need to be factored in to see if it was actually worth it.

At $65, they could easily be trying to access the retail market - which would cause the volume. At $100 it is a lot more questionable.


----------



## humzai (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I wonder if the Storm will be cable of using two cr123s or rcr123s with only a body change. That would make buying it over an edc a no brainer. It is disappointing that there is so little information available about a product that is just about to be launched.


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



humzai said:


> I wonder if the Storm will be cable of using two cr123s or rcr123s with only a body change. That would make buying it over an edc a no brainer. It is disappointing that there is so little information available about a product that is just about to be launched.



I was told by NovaTac that they will be launching a new site containing the new models in January. It will have all the info about the new lights. I can't wait.


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Bump,


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Any more info on these?


----------



## baterija (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



Kamakazikev24 said:


> Any more info on these?



Still no announcement on Novatac's site and yourcornerstore is still showing


> You may pre-order this item. Best guess for when this product will be in stock: Saturday 31 January, 2009



Till we see an announcement I don't think there will be much more.


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

There will be nothing until NovaTac launches the new site this month. Trust me, it was like pulling teeth for me to get that much info out of them. I'm very anxious too, I've had a Storm on pre-order since the middle of November.


----------



## tx101 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Anxiously waiting for a review  

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



tx101 said:


> Anxiously waiting for a review
> 
> :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs



lol, sure. As long as no one gets to it before I do. I can definitely post some good pictures at least. I got a really nice camera for Christmas.


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Ok... So it's January 13th and I'm going stir-crazy waiting for the new Novatac site. I want my Storm


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

Looks like Novatac is pulling a Surefire.


----------



## nosuchagency (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

yeah, i've been checking their site, la police gear, and yourcornerstore with frequency. logic would dictate that their site will be updated prior to seeing lights in stock anywhere, but that may be flawed logic...


----------



## bullterrier (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



streetmaster said:


> Ok... So it's January 13th and I'm going stir-crazy waiting for the new Novatac site. I want my Storm


New Novatac site?


----------



## xevious (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I like that Desert tan look of the Novatac--really sharp!






So, this is interesting. 2xAA is showing the same runtime as 1xCR123. I guess that's correct?



 

 
LEFT: 2xAA Classic____________________________RIGHT: 2xCR123 Special Ops

Anyway, I'm very curious to know if the same 120P LE is going to be in these. If so, then the programming can be enabled!  I was so psyched to learn of that programming mode trick with the T and E models.

For the Special Ops, they must have changed something in the LE so it can handle 2xCR123 without danger of burning out. The hope is that this did not affect the programming! :twothumbs


----------



## joeparker54 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

AAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!! I cant take it anymore!!!! when? when are my new novatacs going to be in my hands!?


----------



## bluecrow76 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I'm hoping the 2xAA lights will bring the price of a 2xAA tube down... I would love to have one but there's no way I'm paying ~$150 for one.


----------



## pltan (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*

I will never buy another Novatac product again in my life....good luck to you all who do.


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



bullterrier said:


> New Novatac site?



Yes new site, I emailed NovaTac a while back asking for info about the new models. They told me that they would be launching a new site in January, and all the info on the new models would be there.


----------



## js (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: novatac 120m military ops - desert tan*



pltan said:


> I will never buy another Novatac product again in my life....good luck to you all who do.



pltan,

I can see that you're not happy with Novatac, and that you feel the need to express this.

However . . .

Please exercise some restraint, and do not post to every single thread that is about novatac. This is agenda-driven posting. If you want to start a jeer at the marketplace, please feel free to do so, but what you are doing now is essentially off-topic. Unless the topic is Novatac C.S. or reliability--directly--then do not make another post like this again, saying the same thing, again.

Thanks.


----------



## Lumenation (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

so when are we actually going to see these lights and are the prices on lapolicegear accurate.


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

_*I am not sure I want one of these (Classic). I love AA lights,and I know I would like the build quality, but 30 minute runtime on high??? It was not a big deal for me on my 120P as I could lower the output a bit to extend that time. These look like they are just 2 stage. I just bought an Eagletac P10A2 and an ITP C8T, and with discounts, paid about the same for one of these Novatacs. Both of these lights have MUCH longer runtime and are brighter. Just my 2 cents!*_

_*Mike*_


----------



## sappyg (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



Lumenation said:


> so when are we actually going to see these lights and are the prices on lapolicegear accurate.


 
i spoke with jesse at NT yesterday (1/26/09) and he suggested that they (new models) should be available in the "spring". for sure no one at NT can give an exact date of when the new models will be on dealer shelves but "spring" seems like a target. things can change between now and then too. those new lights look like they are definately be worth the waite. 
on a side note: i have had some issues with an NT and there CS has been nothing the best! NT has gone above and beyond my expectations. :twothumbs
my wish for a new NT would be a single cell AA light or maybe a single cell battery tube that could lego with the 2AA light... that would be smokin'


----------



## litetube (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I agree 100% Sappy. Novatacs Customer Service is at the top of the heap . Absolutely the best CS you can get . I know these lights take quite a beating now here on CPF but there was a time when these were all the rage and if you dont ever try one out especially at the new prices you are really missing out . I dont care what some of the flashlight snobs might say about NT, they make a good product and stand behind it all the way. I am a bit bummed the 2 cell versions and such wont hit shelves before Spring. I thought they were all gonna be released in Jan. ? I will be getting a 2AA or 2cr123 when they do finally become available


----------



## sappyg (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



litetube said:


> I agree 100% Sappy. Novatacs Customer Service is at the top of the heap . Absolutely the best CS you can get . I know these lights take quite a beating now here on CPF but there was a time when these were all the rage and if you dont ever try one out especially at the new prices you are really missing out . I dont care what some of the flashlight snobs might say about NT, they make a good product and stand behind it all the way. I am a bit bummed the 2 cell versions and such wont hit shelves before Spring. I thought they were all gonna be released in Jan. ? I will be getting a 2AA or 2cr123 when they do finally become available


right on litetube.... to date i have seen no light with such a perfect beam!... BEAM... not spot... not flood... BEAM... beautiful! that and NT is very conscious of the end user makes an NT a must have tool. plus, i like the more agressive knurling of the newer 30000 # lights and the anno matching is way ahead of the 10000 and 20000 #"s that i have seen. the engraving is'nt as good though and i can't speak to the older engineering relative to the newer incarnation but, NT is still top shelf. how many flashlights can you think of that come with a lifetime warranty?
i'm not saying that the new models will be released in the spring... only that it was suggested to me in a casual conversation. it could be sooner..... even NT probably can't say for sure. i think they are looking to move to the next level in a tough market. if that is the case it's better to get it more right than wrong.


----------



## litetube (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I actually gave up my early model 120p and regretted it ever since. I had the chance to reacquire a newer one and I did it. This one is black and of course I had to modify it with an RPM bezel and UCL lens. Also polished the clip to match the bezel ring. I have to say though, there seems to be alot more "pressure" when screwing the tailacp on during battery changes and I assume this is because of the new spring at the positive battery contact? since they didnt change the internal dimensions of the light I am thinking that is where the extra "push" is coming ffrom?
I have fallen in love with NTs again after getting another and dont know what I was thinking when I sold my 120p in the first place? Solid , a good size for the hand and a clip that is functional yet simple and bezel down in the pocket . It is a fantastic beam with that SSC and very similar to the GD in my EX10 but better than the GD led. More flood and no purple ring around the hotspot. Warmer than the GD which has a very "cool" appearance to me. A tad less brite than the EX10 on a 3.7 AW RCR but that might be the tint playing tricks on my eyes. I definitley like the warmer tint and will seek this out in the future. I didnt realize what a pleasure the UI and button interface is on these until compared with the EX10 .
I had a problem with mine at first , of course, but Novatac took care of me and made the inconvenience as painless as possible. They really went out of their way to get me on track 100%. The only CS I can compare it to is Lighthound and that is saying alot!!


----------



## pobox1475 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



> The only CS I can compare it to is Lighthound and that is saying alot!!


 +1. Lighthound has taken *very* good care of me :thumbsup:.

http://i318.photobucket.com/albums/mm438/pobox1475/Storm.jpg






I just wish it had the flat tail switch  .


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I can't wait until spring. They were supposed to be shipping at the end of January. I've had a pre-order for a Storm since November. I canceled it yesterday. If I'm going to have to wait for a light, it's going to be the Ra EDC Executive Clicky @ $99, order placed. I'm not knocking NovaTac, if anyone has noticed, I praise them every chance I get. I already have a 120E(P) that I'm keeping forever.


----------



## sappyg (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


> If I'm going to have to wait for a light, it's going to be the Ra EDC Executive Clicky @ $99, order placed. I'm not knocking NovaTac, if anyone has noticed, I praise them every chance I get. I already have a 120E(P) that I'm keeping forever.


 
i gotta say that i could not resist the new Ra myself and ordering and having one (or two), is not a conflict of interest for me. shoot, we all own and use many different lights from different manufacturers. i find that i constantly create a NEED to have yet another.
if you check out the photos pobox1475 posted it looks like the engraving is much better than some of the more recent examples.... very tight and clean. i hope the new lights maintain that kind of detail. 
it's what's inside that really counts and these new lights need to be reliable. after all... these are the 1st new releases that I think NT has ever had.... ever.... they have to get these right the 1st time.


----------



## Centropolis (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Honestly, I am quite happy with my 120P and don't think any of the new models are going to be any better. 

I mean they don't change very much from the EDC models, it's more about the colors and battery options. Other than that, it's pretty much the same to me.

So I think I will skip this time but I love my 120P! It'll be hard to replace.


----------



## pobox1475 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

pobox


> I have been "eying" the 120P for months. Now I caught wind of the new Storm. What can you tell me about this new model? I want a light that can be set for very low low, mid level(s) and ultimately still have the 120 lumen output. Will there be a flat tail switch option to allow it to tail-stand? I assume that in meeting these lower price points you have shifted the manufacture over to the orient. If this is true then what is you quality v.s. cost (value) opinion between the two noted models?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Nova Tac


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us with your questions. We are introducing a new line of lights later this year. The Storm, Special Ops and Classic lights will be similar in design to our current models but will have programmable features that will allow you to select a preset sequence program for your light. These lights will come with a factory sequence of 120 lumens, 10 lumens and disorienting strobe, if you want to change this program you will be able to select a different program. These lights will be sold with the raise tail switch but the flat switch will remain available for purchase. These new lights will be manufactured overseas but we feel confident that our quality will not change. Attached is our 2009 catalog. Let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> ...



pobox


> Jesse,
> 
> Do you mind if I quote this info in a EDC forum I belong to? I will not unless you give me an AOK.



Nova Tac


> Randy,
> 
> Thank you for asking, feel free to share this information with others.
> 
> ...


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

O M G... sad news indeed.


> These new lights will be manufactured overseas but we feel confident that our quality will not change.


Bad move NovaTac.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


> Bad move NovaTac.


 
Looks like we can stop wondering how Novatac can offer the new models for quite a bit less than the old ones. :thumbsdow

I love my 120P, but I won't be buying the new models.


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



Monocrom said:


> I love my 120P, but I won't be buying the new models.



+1 

I'm so happy I have a 14XXX serial model, I will NEVER get rid of it now. 

I think it just jumped up in value


----------



## nosuchagency (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

i guess this confirms that the military will be the only new release being manufactured in us. disheartening...


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Just one more good reason for canceling the pre-ordered Storm and ordering a Ra EDC Executive for $99. Now I know _for sure_ I made the right move on that one.

Edit: Sorry, I guess I said that already above.:shrug:


----------



## pobox1475 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



> Bad move NovaTac.


 Lets wait and see. The overseas (China) manufacturing quality has improved dramatically over the past decade. Even many high end audio companies have outsourced there and have had fully acceptable Q & C with the productions. A light (Storm) that = the features and performance of the 120P for about 1/2 the purchase price is definitely worth giving a chance IMHO.


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I don't know... "Made in USA" was a major selling point for NovaTac. Will they gain as many sales for the lower price as they lose from going overseas? It will be interesting to see.


----------



## cfromc (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



> These new lights will be manufactured overseas but we feel confident that our quality will not change.


 
Damn

I was so close to ordering a 2aa or 2 cr123a model


----------



## KIRWILLE (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


> +1
> 
> I'm so happy I have a 14XXX serial model, I will NEVER get rid of it now.
> 
> I think it just jumped up in value


Ditto that. I can't believe they're going to be made in china now. I'm glad I bought mine when I did. I think I'll buy a few more of the old ones just to have some good old MADE IN USA ones for the safe. I sure hope surefire and hds never decide to go over seas for production........ I'll have to find something new to be addicted to. :mecry:


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



KIRWILLE said:


> I think I'll buy a few more of the old ones just to have some good old MADE IN USA ones for the safe.



Man, I hope there will be enough of them left for all of us CPFers to grab an extra. Don't buy 'em all dude.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

www.NovaTac.com - Made in USA or _www.NovaTac.com__ - Made in the Peoples Republic of China._

Doesn't quite work as well does it!

At home, there is virtually nothing made in Australia anymore. I recently had to replace my Rover lawn mower - My old one was made at Eaglefarm, Brisbane with a USA made Briggs & Stratton engine.

The new Rovers are now made in China with the local plant shutting down production forever - does that suck or what? :mecry:

Many manufacturers move there production overseas to get an edge over their competition. Unfortunately, when their opposition also moves production overseas, where is the financial benefit now? - no commercial benefit to either company with the loss of many local jobs.

A sign of the times unfortunately. 

James...


----------



## sappyg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


> I don't know... "Made in USA" was a major selling point for NovaTac. Will they gain as many sales for the lower price as they lose from going overseas? It will be interesting to see.


 
some parts may already been outsourced overseas. the 30000 series machining and engraving for instance. maybe this is not the case but the variation, especially the engraving, definately went down hill.
i think only time will tell whether the move overseas will continue NT's success. i don't think they could continue to rely souly on the current models alone. i don't think going to a lower price point hurts either. exactly the point is that you have to get your product in more hands. you do that with choices and price. fenix has a huge market based as much on price as quality. if you had a choice of a fenix or an NT at similar or same price which would you pick? i would take the NT hands down.
as we have seen from other threads here they can still compete for US contracts with products that meet DOD etc, criteria. those units will probably remain for sale to the general public but they will likely cost more. in a way you can have youre cake and eat it too.


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I didn't say I would never buy the new outsourced models, just not now. I think I'll wait for someone else to check them out first. But yes, at the prices they're going for, I might buy one over a Fenix(which I already own) providing the quality is still as good as the US made one that I have. If there's a compromise in quality in order to reach the lower pricepoint, NO THANKS.


----------



## houtex (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Any updates?


----------



## nosuchagency (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

glancing at yourcornerstore, within the last couple of days, they just pushed the release date back another 3 weeks for all the new models (from 02-18-09 to 03-10-09)...


----------



## streetmaster (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



nosuchagency said:


> glancing at yourcornerstore, within the last couple of days, they just pushed the release date back another 3 weeks for all the new models (from 02-18-09 to 03-10-09)...



Nice. I heard they were delayed until spring... I was all ready to buy a Storm now, but ended up buying a Ra Clicky EDC for 99 bucks instead. I'll probably get a Storm in the spring anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## joeparker54 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


> Nice. I heard they were delayed until spring...









I guess you could call that a spring launch...:thinking: seems YCS went for the big push on ETA this time around. No petty 2-3 weeks, no sir, they went for 3 months. Ra clicky is sounding better and better every day... Anyone know if my HDS/Novatac 17670 battery tube (the one from lighthound) will work with it?


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for the new NT's. I don't believe any of the release dates anymore. 

No, I don't believe your NT/HDS tube will fit. I'm pretty sure the Ra has more robust threads that aren't compatible.


----------



## humzai (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

http://yourcornerstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3494_3742_3743&products_id=21519

Does anyone if that is a remote switch you can use with your current novatac? If indeed it is then that is a fantastic price.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for the new NT's. I don't believe any of the release dates anymore.
> 
> No, I don't believe your NT/HDS tube will fit. I'm pretty sure the Ra has more robust threads that aren't compatible.



Yep - they have been changing the release dates that I assume they are getting from Novatac continuously. I think they have changed 6 or more times. I'm starting to wonder if Novatac even has a new product or if it's just vaporware. 
Ditto what streetmaster said on the HDS tube - it was stated that it does not fit on a Ra Clicky and also due to the signal wire in the Ra it will not work on them.


----------



## houtex (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Bump. just hoping someone has some news to add .
I would like the 2xaa version.


----------



## Zeruel (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



houtex said:


> Bump. just hoping someone has some news to add .
> I would like the 2xaa version.



Me too. :sigh:
Although the output efficiency is..... :shrug:


----------



## kromeke (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



> some parts may already been outsourced overseas. the 30000 series machining and engraving for instance. maybe this is not the case but the variation, especially the engraving, definately went down hill.




I think what you've seen is the difference between the Arizona built Novatacs and the California built Novatacs. Moving your manufacturing to a new shop will generally show some differences*. 

If they are outsourcing to China, they will really have a time getting production fine tuned. 

*If I recall correctly, they moved everything to Cali, from the original production in AZ. Now they are doing production in Cali, and overseas.


----------



## yaesumofo (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

It seems to me that for the money the RA lights are the way to go since they are still made here in the USA.
If I am going to buy a light made in china I beleive that the price should reflect the lower cost since it is made in china.
IMHO it is no good charging 130 for a light that you used to charge 130 when it was made in the USA. When you go to china you have to lower the retail price to reflect that fact that the light is now made in china.
I don't like the idea that the move is designed purly to increase the profit not help the end user. Novatac is OFF my list now that they are making lights overseas.

BTW I am prety sure that some of the aluminum parts that surefire uses come from machine shops in asia. The finish work and final assembly are done here.

All of this may have changed since I saw what I saw.
Yaesumofo


----------



## streetmaster (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



yaesumofo said:


> It seems to me that for the money the RA lights are the way to go since they are still made here in the USA.
> If I am going to buy a light made in china I beleive that the price should reflect the lower cost since it is made in china.
> IMHO it is no good charging 130 for a light that you used to charge 130 when it was made in the USA. When you go to china you have to lower the retail price to reflect that fact that the light is now made in china.
> I don't like the idea that the move is designed purly to increase the profit not help the end user. Novatac is OFF my list now that they are making lights overseas.
> ...


I don't know how many times I have to say this. Novatac is outsourcing the three NEW models. According to their new catalog, there are still USA made models. The 3 new (outsourced) ones will be much cheaper, check the prices at YourCornerStore.com and you'll see ($59.82). If you want a US made one, you can pay the price and get one.


----------



## sappyg (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


> I didn't say I would never buy the new outsourced models, just not now. I think I'll wait for someone else to check them out first.


 
me too.... it's a crowded field with tough competition and i'm gonna waite for one of selfbuilt's reviews on these. i'm hoping these delays are related to product improvement and quality. the NT name brand can only carry these new releases so far.



kromeke said:


> If they are outsourcing to China, they will really have a time getting production fine tuned.


 
that's a good point. i can remember streetmaster preordering back in october/ november 08. i dought it's one single issue. it sounds annalogus to ferrari outsourcing parts to china. it could work on paper yet come out looking and working like a 1994 mini van. :sick2:


----------



## streetmaster (May 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

The first three NEW models on this chart are imported. The last three are NOT. When looking at the rest of the catalog, the E, T, and M model descriptions state "Made In USA". The three new models do not specify country of origin. Notice the price differences. Of course you won't have to pay those prices for any of them, MSRP is always a little high.

This chart is from the so called 2009 catalog sent to me from NT customer service. Changes are possible by the time we actually see these products. NT customer service told me some time ago (Dec '08?) that they were launching their new website in January '09 along with the new product line.


----------



## adnj (May 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I remember how long it took to get the first Novatacs on the market. It looks like another year long wait for the new models.

If I read the chart in the previous post correctly, the new models are Type II anodized (Commercially Anodized).


----------



## mightysparrow (May 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I don't agree that stubbornly buying only American-made flashlights is good for the American flashlight industry in the long run. American business used every means at their disposal to push capitalism and "free markets" on the rest of the world, when we were the only country with the power and know-how to flood foreign markets with our products. 

Now, there is competition for American-made goods. In today's world, the only way to keep the American flashlight industry healthy is to make it compete with the rest of the world's products. Doing otherwise leads to misguided and unresponsive innovation and marketing, as in the U.S. auto industry. In the short run, buying American can preserve jobs and businesses, but in the long run, such market isolation leads to overpriced, uncompetitive products that eventually lead to the expiration of businesses and jobs. 

American labor costs more than foreign labor, so our industries must compete on quality and service. If they don't truly compete, they will not offer good value to us, their customer, and eventually they will die. We can either compete in the business world our country created, or we can isolate ourselves and pay for it in the long run, as we are paying now in many American industries. There is no longer any other choice.


----------



## DM51 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I would remind members that this thread is about the 2009 Novatacs and their various merits (or lack of them). We'll leave the political/economic consequences of these newer models being made overseas as a peripheral matter that should be reserved for the Underground, or we'll just get bogged down in highly-charged off-topic discussions which have no place here.


----------



## Budman231 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I have to say I am kinda annoyed by this product delay. I have been checking the Novatac and CPF site weekly in hopes to see the 2009 lineup ready to buy and ship. I really like my 120p and was looking forward to getting another Novatac.

Come On Novatac. At least communicate with us on what's going on... !!

We are loyal fans.. Spill the beans already.


----------



## Krahl (May 27, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



mightysparrow said:


> I don't agree that stubbornly buying only American-made flashlights is good for the American flashlight industry in the long run. American business used every means at their disposal to push capitalism and "free markets" on the rest of the world, when we were the only country with the power and know-how to flood foreign markets with our products.
> 
> Now, there is competition for American-made goods. In today's world, the only way to keep the American flashlight industry healthy is to make it compete with the rest of the world's products. Doing otherwise leads to misguided and unresponsive innovation and marketing, as in the U.S. auto industry. In the short run, buying American can preserve jobs and businesses, but in the long run, such market isolation leads to overpriced, uncompetitive products that eventually lead to the expiration of businesses and jobs.
> 
> American labor costs more than foreign labor, so our industries must compete on quality and service. If they don't truly compete, they will not offer good value to us, their customer, and eventually they will die. We can either compete in the business world our country created, or we can isolate ourselves and pay for it in the long run, as we are paying now in many American industries. There is no longer any other choice.



I totally agree with your opinion and the auto industry really is the best example.
This would be an interesting thread for the Underground.


----------



## lrp (May 28, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I'd really like to buy that 2AA model light!


----------



## nosuchagency (May 28, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

i'm still really interested in how they're going to go about providing the user with ability to customize the programming of the new models via their web site?


----------



## Budman231 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Novatac.... Novatac.... YoooHoooo.... Where are you...?

I've been saving my $$ for a new Novatac but there ARE NO NEW NOVATACS to be had.! :thumbsdow

I may have to buy one of those funny named flashlights if you don't let us know what's going on soon !!


----------



## MattK (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Novatac told me last week that by the end of this week they should have firm dates on the 'offshore products.'


----------



## Budman231 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



MattK said:


> Novatac told me last week that by the end of this week they should have firm dates on the 'offshore products.'



Thanks Matt


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



MattK said:


> Novatac told me last week that by the end of this week they should have firm dates on the 'offshore products.'



Thanks for the info. Let's hope they're not full of crap this time. They told me last fall that the new lights would be out along with their new site in January '09. I really DO want to try one of these new NovaTacs, since I really like the US made one that I've had for quite some time. But I'm getting tired of waiting, the excitement has long since worn off. :sigh:


----------



## sappyg (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

:tired:


----------



## houtex (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*






i hope not to get introuble for this
http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?p=567157


----------



## FrogmanM (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Wow a Novatac Turbo! :huh:

-Mayo


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

But where can people actually buy any of these new models is what I want to know.


----------



## MattK (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Nowhere - they've not yet been released.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Aaawww yyyyeeeaaahhh!


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



houtex said:


> i hope not to get introuble for this
> http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?p=567157



Cool. It's good to see the pressure switch and other NT models in the background.


----------



## adnj (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

_... Still Waiting..._


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



adnj said:


> _... Still Waiting..._



Me too!

I just wanted to mention that the new models such as the Storm appear to be totally programmable according to the "09 NT catalog.



NovaTac 2009 Catalog said:


> NOVATAC Storm*
> 
> Lightweight, powerful, and totally customizable, the Novatac
> Storm has arrived. Preset with 3 brightness levels (.3,10 and
> ...





NovaTac 2009 Catalog said:


> NOVATAC Special Ops*
> 
> This small but powerful illumination tool is the perfect
> companion piece for those in dangerous occupations.
> ...


----------



## copperfox (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

That Novatac Turbo looks good!


----------



## DM51 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


> You can even go on line
> and create your own “mission specific”customized light
> program


Huh? You can program this Novatac online? Does it have a USB port or something? :thinking:


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



DM51 said:


> Huh? You can program this Novatac online? Does it have a USB port or something? :thinking:


No USB port. I think the site just creates a custom tutorial for you depending on your input to the site. For example, you fill in the blanks for what you want each level to be, and then the site tells you how to program it. This is just my interpretation of several slightly different descriptions of the programming of the new upcoming models. If you want my opinion, I bet they program exactly like the current 120P but they're trying to simplify the process for the non-flashaholic. I seriously doubt that they've changed the UI at all. I could be wrong but...

I'll re-quote part of what I posted a few posts back..


NovaTac 2009 Catalog said:


> You can decide exactly how
> much light output you need by using the simple, *on-line
> programming tutorial* that allows you to produce hundreds
> of light intensity and signal combinations all at the touch of
> a button.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



DM51 said:


> Thanks, that makes sense.



You're welcome. It's always a pleasure to help our friendly neighborhood mod :wave:


----------



## Budman231 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



MattK said:


> Novatac told me last week that by the end of this week they should have firm dates on the 'offshore products.'


 
Not to poke fun at you Matt but ...


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Yeah... about those "firm" dates from NovaTac...

Nothing against Matt, he's not the one at fault here. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Seems like it's been about a year now of missed 'release dates'. They bump it forward every month or two another month or so. This doesn't make sense and at this point I'm thinking 'VAPORWARE'. I gave up waiting and snagged a used 120E for $60 and reprogrammed it to a P. Novatac needs to get real. IMO they are losing credibility.


----------



## houtex (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I cannot reveal my source BUT I was told that the new lights,at least some of them are on their way HERE (hint) within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## houtex (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I was wondering wether or not to say anything but I took matrix's post as a sign.


----------



## streetmaster (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

I hope you're right. I think NovaTac lost a few sales to Ra Lights.

I'm still anxious to see the new NT models become reality.


----------



## pobox1475 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



> I think NovaTac lost a few sales to Ra Lights.


 Not to mention in this economy I'm sure the Quarks took away sales too.


----------



## RyanA (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Anyone know what the diameter of the reflector is on a Novatac. Maybe NT could be convinced to use a Khatod smooth reflector. To save cash of course...


----------



## tebore (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



RyanA said:


> Anyone know what the diameter of the reflector is on a Novatac. Maybe NT could be convinced to use a Khatod smooth reflector. To save cash of course...



The reflector is around 21mm. To use a Khatod reflector would ruin one of the things NT has going for it. The beam is one of the best qualities of the NT well that and it was Made in the USA.


----------



## RyanA (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Thanks Tebore!
I prefer a smooth reflector with most leds. I think they work well with the P4. But then I don't really care much about spill. After years of playing with bright lights, How many of us actually have any peripheral vision left anyways.
They also make stippled versions...


----------



## tebore (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

It's around 21mm but not quite. It's a little smaller. Why I suggested a bit bigger is you could sand it down from the wide end and it'll drop in. The measurement from the OD of the reflector is around 21mm the inside is around 17mm. 

I tried a 20mm McR and it was a bit smaller but longer.


----------



## streetmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

...and we're still waiting... 

almost out of popcorn...


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Don't know about you guys, but I'm done waiting for something that clearly is not gonna happen. :thumbsdow


----------



## streetmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



Monocrom said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I'm done waiting for something that clearly is not gonna happen. :thumbsdow



So maybe NT decided to give up after the prototype stage? :thinking: I hope not.

I think these new models will eventually go into production(If not already being produced), it's just taking way longer than expected. I'm hoping it's because NT wants them to be perfect.

Here's proof that at least the _prototypes_ exist
(photos borrowed from Google)



*IWA 2009(March) Nuremberg, Germany*


















*ShotShow 2009(January)*

























(if the owners of these photos want them removed, please let me know)


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Good pics. I love my 120P. But it's rather obvious that the new models aren't making their debut in 2009.

Out of all the things to copy from Surefire, Novatac chose the vaporware option. :shakehead


----------



## RyanA (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Tebore, I just got a edc120 in the mail. I see what you're saying about the beam. Very nice, I wish I had gotten one of these from the get go.


----------



## sfca (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

Are these the lights over here?
http://www.ambientsw.com/novatac.html

None of them are available/out of stock but they're posted up.

I've never used these lights before but with the 120 lumen rating only are they really that good?


----------



## tebore (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



RyanA said:


> Tebore, I just got a edc120 in the mail. I see what you're saying about the beam. Very nice, I wish I had gotten one of these from the get go.



Are you still going to push forward to testing different reflectors?


----------



## nosuchagency (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



sfca said:


> Are these the lights over here?
> http://www.ambientsw.com/novatac.html
> 
> None of them are available/out of stock but they're posted up.
> ...


 
yes. you owe it to yourself to snag a 120p if you're here to stay, bro. imho, these things are about as good as it gets for edc'ing.


----------



## RyanA (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



tebore said:


> Are you still going to push forward to testing different reflectors?



Maybe when the cheaper Storm comes out. I have to say I'm pretty satisfied with the beam on this one. I may pick up a few of the khatods to test in a aleph2 with a osram diamond dragon for the moment.


----------



## sfca (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*

The Novatacs are looking more and more irresistible. 
Can program it to 1 click high, 2 clicks low, 3 clicks high (won't need this). Momentary-high when off, momentary-strobe when on.

Even better would be from low - momentary-strobe - auto high (no matter how short a press). Which makes sense for me.

Given all the warnings about strobe I still think it's up to individual preference. Could use it as an SOS. This will give me an excuse to get _one more _light!

I'll keep an eye on the 120 special ops version for the longer run-time, and a review of it. Perhaps add a custom crenelated bezel, scalloped tail cap.. Can't believe I'm considering spending this much on a light!

I've tried the E2DL after getting out of bed at night, too bright! If the 120 has more spill then I might not need low mode after all...that could make a difference. 

Anyways, thanks nosuchagency.


----------



## Ecko (Sep 13, 2009)

*What happened to the new Novatacs?*

Weren't there supposed to be a bunch of new versions released? New colors and even some 2XAA versions. Any news on these recently?


----------



## sfca (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: What happened to the new Novatacs?*

I dunno. Maybe they're putting the new XP-G R4 Leds in them hence the delay.


----------



## Lumenz (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: What happened to the new Novatacs?*



Ecko said:


> Weren't there supposed to be a bunch of new versions released? New colors and even some 2XAA versions. Any news on these recently?



There is already a thread on this:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209507


----------



## sfca (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: What happened to the new Novatacs?*

No recent news though, nor reasons, explanations for delay or expected date of arrival.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Lumenz.. merging the threads...


----------



## Hawk600 (Sep 15, 2009)

:tired: :sleepy:
And time passes by....


----------



## chaoss (Sep 16, 2009)

Hawk600 said:


> :tired: :sleepy:
> And time passes by....


 
Yeah, almost a full year has come and gone since this thread was created .


----------



## sfca (Sep 21, 2009)

Crocblades.com and outdoorpros.com have ETA as 10/15/2009. LA Police gear says shipping late December.
One month!


----------



## streetmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Let's hope you're right. But no one here is holding their breath. Including me, and I'm a huge fan of NovaTac lights, obviously. I will believe it when I see it. Then I will buy one!! :naughty: Btw, looks more like 3 months to me...

NT better hurry up. Their followers are dropping like flies.


----------



## fareast (Sep 22, 2009)

I for one am glad they still have the regular Novatacs available. I have an 85T on the way.


----------



## xevious (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been waiting for these too... amazed how long it is taking. My only hope is that it will be worth it, such as having even better emitters than originally specified.


----------



## Daylo (Oct 12, 2009)

To the top. Hoping someone out there knows something I don't.


----------



## sfca (Nov 6, 2009)

In stock date now November 22 but tentative.

Southern Tactical and Defense has “2 in stock” but I know thats a typo. Anyone ever dealt with them before ?
Reason is for the Canadian customers out there free shipping (every other dealer with a pre-order has a low price and incredible shipping charges - envy you American cpfers).

Personally given the massive delays on these products Im actually going to wait until _after _the relase and subsequent reviews. 
Given Novatacs reputation still I want to make sure there’s nothing glitchy about the software used to customize the UI.


----------



## Barbarian (Nov 6, 2009)

The new 2009 models will be available in 2010. :devil:


----------



## sfca (Nov 6, 2009)

Barbarian said:


> The new 2009 models will be available in 2010. :devil:



LOL! NOOO!


----------



## gorn (Nov 7, 2009)

These "new" models were announced in 2008, so in 2010 we get the new 2008's


----------



## sfca (Nov 10, 2009)

I got an email in my inbox today from a retailer that said they have them in stock and will be ready for shipping November 15!!!

I've emailed them back to confirm 100% these are the new (Special Ops model) 2 cell lights. I also asked about lumen rating and runtime. 
Waiting... !


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 10, 2009)

sfca said:


> I got an email in my inbox today from a retailer that said they have them in stock and will be ready for shipping November 15!!!
> 
> I've emailed them back to confirm 100% these are the new (Special Ops model) 2 cell lights. I also asked about lumen rating and runtime.
> Waiting... !



Thanks for the heads-up. What retailer would that be?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 10, 2009)

sfca said:


> I got an email in my inbox today from a retailer that said they have them in stock and will be ready for shipping November 15!!!
> 
> I've emailed them back to confirm 100% these are the new (Special Ops model) 2 cell lights. I also asked about lumen rating and runtime.
> Waiting... !




Awesome, what site is this?

Yourcornerstore has the shipping date set at 11/26. They are selling the 2AA classic version for $67.10!


----------



## sfca (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay I got the lowdown! 

The current rating for the *Novatac Special Ops* model is *120 lumens* for *70 **minutes*_,_ *30 lumens* for *9 hours*. 
No step down after 30 minutes, running at the set rating until the batteries run out.

What retailer? The one I mentioned before (drat!). 
Turns out *one day* - *ONE DAY *after I got a response and emailed them back, someone bought the 2 in stock and 40+ expected later this month. *50 flashlights!!!*

Anyways big up to them for responding to me - they'll have much more available on the 1st week of December, and I believe they might be shipping to Canada ($6.50 shipping) as well which beats $75 pre-sale + $35 shipping for sure.

*Southern Tactical and Defense* *y'all.*



sfca said:


> Southern Tactical and Defense has “2 in stock” but I know thats a typo. Anyone ever dealt with them before ?
> Reason is for the Canadian customers out there free shipping (every other dealer with a pre-order has a low price and incredible shipping charges - envy you American cpfers).



P.S. They also have 2 pewter models they can ship on the 22nd. Good luck!


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 5, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Awesome, what site is this?
> 
> Yourcornerstore has the shipping date set at 11/26. They are selling the 2AA classic version for $67.10!



This pump and bump of shipping dates into the future has been going on for these new models for OVER A YEAR! I just emailed Novatac to ask WTH and if these are ever going to be available. We'll see if I even get a response as I think I sent email 6 months ago or so and no response. At this point I'm calling it Vaporware.


----------



## fareast (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't think these models will ever be released. The proto's and photo's are what is still left so people will still think and read about Novatac so it will not be forgotten but honestly, anyone who is waiting for these is in for an indefinate wait since it will just not happen any more. They just don't have the finances for it, I think...

My guess? They are just milking the old formula with what they have and once they have enough funds they _might_ try and see if they can upgrade the LED module itself and keep the design and molds and everything else the same. 

I have an 85T and it's one of my most beloved lights and I carry it always but unfortunately, it's just never alone... since it's is lacking brightness (and throw and sometimes the tint).

I don't mind the newer models not making it at all, for me, the design and shape and size of the current model is absolutely perfect and needs no change. If only they would use the newer LED technology to their advantage but as far as I can tell, they don't. It even seems as if they do not seem to care. So many new technologies and...... nothing. 

All in al, it's a damn shame. :sigh: 

Come on Novatac, INVEST AND INNOVATE!!!! instead of milking...


----------



## ACHË (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


>



I don't know if everyone here already knows this (_and you probably do_)
but in case anyone is waiting for the sand 120's with both tail caps (remote moisetail & tactical clickie).

A company called *SPA Defense* sells them with a weapons mount. I got mine a few months ago and it's an SSC 120 lumen tactical that responds to the 300 click trick. They have the Novatac logo on one side but instead of the 120P, T, EDC logo on the other side it has an SPA 120 T or P or EDC logo.
_
NOTE: They dont come with the pocket clip(at least mine didn't) but they sell for less than $10_


----------



## fareast (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



ACHË said:


> I don't know if everyone here already knows this (_and you probably do_)
> but in case anyone is waiting for the sand 120's with both tail caps (remote moisetail & tactical clickie).
> 
> A company called *SPA Defense* sells them with a weapons mount. I got mine a few months ago and it's an SSC 120 lumen tactical that responds to the 300 click trick. They have the Novatac logo on one side but instead of the 120P, T, EDC logo on the other side it has an SPA 120 T or P or EDC logo.
> ...




Care to show _yours_ with a picture?


----------



## gsxrac (Dec 6, 2009)

Was at a local gun show this weekend and saw a "Novatac SPL-120 Army Weapons light" It was tan and had a tan mounting kit? Just wondering if you guys had heard of them? Oops just looked up and saw that ache had mentioned them too! From what I could tell there was only 2 modes though. No low low mode =( But I guess in a weapon light you wouldnt really want a low low...


----------



## corvettesR1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I just had a reply from someone at Novatac. The new lights should be out in a few weeks. Here is the actual reply.


Hi,

Thank you for contacting us. We are expecting our new lights to be available in store within two weeks. We apologize for our continued delay. We realize our customers have been patiently waiting on the release of these new lights and appreciate all your support.

We hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday season,

Jesse


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh man, I hope they mean it this time. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## corvettesR1 (Dec 11, 2009)

You are welcome streetmaster. Id like one of those 2x 123s.


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 11, 2009)

corvettesR1 said:


> You are welcome streetmaster. Id like one of those 2x 123s.



Yes, those (Special Ops) look good. I want a Storm too. 

How about one of each model? :devil:


----------



## Polar Light (Dec 12, 2009)

streetmaster said:


> How about one of each model? :devil:



Owning 9 Novatacs allready my wallet is scared that it will happen.


----------



## pobox1475 (Dec 12, 2009)

> Owning 9 Novatacs allready


 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## adnj (Dec 12, 2009)

Just in time for SHOT Show 2009. Sorry! I meant 2010. :devil:


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 31, 2009)

YourCornerStore.com has 42 of the new Classic AAx2 model in stock now! I'm still waiting for the Storm or Spec Ops. Click Me


----------



## John_Galt (Jan 1, 2010)

I see a lot of the Storm and at least one of the Classic models being sold on fleabay...

Several of these I've seen use the same picture, and say "model name (ie: Storm) _*OR *_EDC LED Flashlight 120L Strobe"
So I'm not sure if they're trying to say you're bidding on the Novatac, or an "EDC LED 120L Flashlight." Whatever that is...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 1, 2010)

streetmaster said:


> YourCornerStore.com has 42 of the new Classic AAx2 model in stock now! I'm still waiting for the Storm or Spec Ops. Click Me




Holy crap, about time! I thought about getting one, but I'm going to wait until at least a few positive reviews come in before I jump to buy one.


----------



## woodrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I just ordored the 2xAA classic from Batteryjunction...I also saw theem at Brightguy. Does anyone have one of these?


----------



## happygypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anybody know if the Novatac Classic AA model has a bezel which is the same size as the 120 T/P/E? I have a SS crenelated bezel I would like to switch in...


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: New 2009 Novatac Models being released*



streetmaster said:


> So maybe NT decided to give up after the prototype stage? :thinking: I hope not.
> 
> I think these new models will eventually go into production(If not already being produced), it's just taking way longer than expected. I'm hoping it's because NT wants them to be perfect.
> 
> ...


I'm really interested in both the 1xAA and 2xAA version there! Especially the top one shown in Pewter. C'mon Novatac; can't sell 'em if you don't release 'em!


----------



## pobox1475 (Feb 26, 2010)

> I'm really interested in both the* 1xAA* and 2xAA version there!


+1. Give me a warm tint clipped single AA with output that rivals a Jet Pro I v3.0 and .....


----------



## copperfox (Feb 26, 2010)

>


Dear Novatac, I want this flashlight - the style is killer! I love the size (1x18650?), the protruding switch cover, the knurling, the straight body, the low profile crenelations on the black bezel, and most especially I love the conical head. Make it now!


----------



## carrot (Feb 26, 2010)

Just because I like upsetting people I'm going to quash the notion that there's a 1xAA Novatac.

The released lights at SHOT 2010 were, in the order of the photo:
- Storm 1x123
- Spec Ops 2x123
- Classic 2xAA
- Wichita 1x123

Cheers!


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 26, 2010)

pobox1475 said:


> +1. Give me a warm tint clipped single AA with output that rivals a Jet Pro I v3.0 and .....


That's what I really want, but I'll take the kit version with the 2xAA tube as well!


----------



## pobox1475 (Feb 26, 2010)

> Just because I like upsetting people I'm going to quash the notion that there's a 1xAA Novatac.


 

_Carrot soup_,  

:touche:

:buddies: lovecpf


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 26, 2010)

My EDC 85T just got an upgrade today courtesy of HDS and Lighthound.


----------



## streetmaster (Feb 27, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> My EDC 85T just got an upgrade today courtesy of HDS and Lighthound.



Cool setup. I'm digging the Benchmade 960!:thumbsup:


----------

